
Amazon smart ring: Echo Loop - skolos
https://www.amazon.com/Echo-Loop/dp/B07JPK4XJ6
======
sykick
This just does not look appealing to me. It's ugly, too large, and it stands
out in a way that contrasts badly with one's attire. It's nice that Amazon is
trying alternatives to watches but this does not look like a winner to me.

I have an Apple Watch and can't imagine anyone who has one also getting an
Echo Loop or replacing their watch for an Echo Loop. If people don't want to
fidget for their phone for mundane tasks I think they'll go for a watch
instead of a ring. My watch has cellular so most times when I leave my house I
don't carry a phone with me. There are no advantages to the Echo Loop over a
watch save cost and the cost savings isn't anywhere near enough in my opinion
to entice people to get an Echo Loop.

